# How to slow down a fixie going fast?



## swee'pea99 (8 Jun 2009)

Just starting out, and taking it very slow down slopes after the thing tried to run away with me my first time out. I've read about how you can go (reasonably) fast downhill, albeit at high cadences - I was just wondering, how do you slow down and/or stop from that situation? I can slow down by sort-of back-pedalling at modest speeds - ie, the pedals are of course still going forwards, but I can exert some backward pressure as they go round - but I have to make a conscious effort to do it. And doing it at anything above a really pretty slow cadence seems to me impossible. Is it something you just start to get a feel for, by trying, and the more you do it the more instinctive it becomes?


----------



## Landslide (8 Jun 2009)

I use a rim brake.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2009)

I use a dry stone wall


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2009)

take it steady, it'll come.


----------



## Landslide (8 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> I use a dry stone wall


Effective, but you need a strong rack to carry them...


----------



## johnnyh (8 Jun 2009)

just tell the first mate to chuck out the anchor!


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Jun 2009)

Talking of fixies. I was in Go Outdoors yesterday and they had a single-speed 29'' MTB. What was odd was that there was a jockey wheel on a spring-loaded arm and the chain was longer than it needed to be. Why is that?


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2009)

some mtb's don't have long enough drop outs to get the correct chain tension and so they fit a chain tensioner.

my mtb has been like this for a few years.


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Jun 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> some mtb's don't have long enough drop outs to get the correct chain tension and so they fit a chain tensioner.



That'll be it. Single-speed on the cheap! ;0)


----------



## RedBike (8 Jun 2009)

If you just relax and let the bike turn your legs, rather than trying to pedal you will slow down gradually (assuming your not going down a steep hill)

God knows how you use the pedals as a brake at higher speeds. It's normally all I can do to keep my legs turning quick enough to keep up.


----------



## RedBike (8 Jun 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Talking of fixies. I was in Go Outdoors yesterday and they had a single-speed 29'' MTB. What was odd was that there was a jockey wheel on a spring-loaded arm and the chain was longer than it needed to be. Why is that?



It's so the bike can be easily converted to gears later.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2009)

You'll get used to it - nearly killed me for the first few days, as it's hilly. First ride involved a two mile descent - not wise.....

Slam the anchors on or shut your eyes...... two brakes help....


----------



## PaulB (8 Jun 2009)

I ushe my front teef.


----------



## 4F (8 Jun 2009)

Certainly an interesting experience first time down a hill  . If I have to brake downhill I use both the rim brakes but to be honest tend not to bother and just go for it and relax the legs and spin spin spin. I have managed to get up to 36 mph on a 48 x 16 gearing so far


----------



## Joe24 (8 Jun 2009)

4F, learn to spin!
38 on 46/19 one time
Anyway, how to slow is to use alot of front brake, and leg brake. 
If your spinning fast, you cant do this so well, so you have to use alot of front brake and leg brake.
Although, i have just been going along fast before, needed to brake in emergency and used alot of front brake, and pulled up on the pedals. I did little skids to bring my speed down. Not so good if your not confident though.


----------



## Greenbank (8 Jun 2009)

Even with enough practice and leg strength you'll never match the braking power of a proper rim/disc brake.

Sure it's easy to lock the rear wheel (at any speed) but skidding is far less effective at slowing you down than progressive non-skidding braking.

Simply put, I'd never go brakeless fixed. Even on the flat I go fast enough that I wouldn't be able to stop in a useful time/distance by leg-braking alone.

I was descending Broomfield Hill in Richmond Park the other day and a deer wandered out into the road (they usually sit close by ignoring all of the passing traffic). I usually hit 55kph going down that hill. Leg braking on a 10% descent on wet smooth tarmac is going to do close to nothing. Locking your back wheel will send you into (a) an oncoming car, ( the deer or (c) off the road. None of which you want to do at 20kph let alone 50kph.

Fit a front brake and use that to modulate your speed on fast descents, and for emergencies.


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jun 2009)

Might be worth seeking the counsel of Benborp.

I had the great pleasure of tailing him back from the FNRttC recently, and found his bike control absolutely inspirational. One of his vids shows some pretty urgent braking. Nice soundtrack too.


----------



## D4VOW (8 Jun 2009)

It's just something that comes with time. When I first started riding fixed I found leg braking while at a high cadence impossible and was always using the front brake. I now can't remember the last time I used the front brake but keep it on in case of an emergency  By keeping a good eye on what is happening ahead you won't need to slow down quickly and can gradually bring your speed down.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2009)

I had a colleague (who does bike touring and rides to work) pull me up the other day.....

"I was listening to the radio, about these folk in New York that ride fixed without brakes..... your's has them doesn't it ?"........ "Oh yes", was my reply, "the drivers round here are idiots".

I'm getting there now, can do the spinning, and am now able to prevent the 'argh...going too quick downhill' effect - only takes a couple of weeks commuting....

I find, in an emergency situation, both brakes on and legs going 'loose'..the rear wheel, rather than locking up on like on a road bike, spins, and skips a bit, so more traction.

I am not pulling no 'skids' on £30 (each) tyres ta...... (plus I'll crash.....I can't do fancy tricks)....

Just moved to the 74" gear, from the 70" and that will now do nicely for the commute. Cruise speed is right (was spinning a bit more than I'd like) and the long drag home is 'do-able' - although if I come home the lumpy route, I'll have to flip to 70".


----------



## Joe24 (8 Jun 2009)

And that, Fossy, is why i have a £10 tyre on the back of my fixed
Skids are just something i end up doing, so i dont see the point in having a £30 tyre on the back.
On the front, i have a £30 tyre though.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2009)

Matching tyres Joe....come on...big tart here.......

PS my Fixed ain't trendy, you are young, I am old...... and you have more than enough Fixed bikes.......


----------



## Joe24 (8 Jun 2009)

fossyant said:


> Matching tyres Joe....come on...big tart here.......
> 
> PS my Fixed ain't trendy, you are young, I am old...... and you have more than enough Fixed bikes.......



_Only_ 4


----------



## RedBike (9 Jun 2009)

4 bikes, now there's an idea. I could have one with a nice low ratio at the bottom of the hill and one with a high ratio to get me back down. Each night my butler could go and re-position them ready for the next day. 

I am seriously looking for Sturmey Archer 3 speed FIXED hub. I know they were due to be re-released earlier this year; but I can't find anyone selling them though. Leg braking must be easier if your legs aren't turning at a million rpm and if you can use a low ratio when you're travelling slowly.


----------



## AyrshireBacon (9 Jun 2009)

Sturmey Archer hub still in the pipeline. This thread http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19937 has a link to someone taking pre-orders, but not even a price given so far.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> One of his vids shows some pretty urgent braking. Nice soundtrack too.


Some excellent answers - some of them even containing useful information, whatever next. "I ushe my front teef" I think being my favourite. 

The 'pretty urgent braking' is impressive - how's it achieved? From the vid, it feels sort of like he's neither front-braking nor back-pedalling, more going into what in a car would be called a four wheel drift - is that right? Lock the pedals and throw the whole bike thru' 90 degrees? Not that I'm planning on doing it anytime soon, but it does look both cool and extremely effective - and it's nice to have something to aim for.


----------



## Joe24 (9 Jun 2009)

Well, when i was riding along, and needed to do a left at a junction, i sprinted for the lights, knew i was going to fast so i locked up my legs, pushed the back wheel out to the right then started peddling again. 
Didnt loose a huge amount of speed either.


----------

